# Entering UK without BRP - Urgent



## Mezzo (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi,

I am in a big trouble at the moment. Basically I travelled to visit my friends in Germany and Switzerland, and forgot my biometric residence permit at home in the UK. I need to return to the UK on next Friday, So I'm wondering if I have a photocopy of my BRP with me. Will i be allowed back in the country? and Do I need to provide other document? 

Thank you


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Just say at UK border you left your BRP at home. They will give you a form to sign and take your fingerprints. After verifying and checking you have been issued with valid BRP, they will put an open date stamp in your passport, write details of what they have done on your immigration (landing) card, and you will be through. So no big issue, but expect a little sermon about not to forget your card next time and maybe 5-10 min delay.


----------



## Mezzo (Aug 17, 2013)

Thank you very much! One last question - Will I have any problem about coming back here because my nationality is visa national?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Well, without your BRP, you may not be allowed to board the flight. I suppose your passport contains no valid leave to enter? In that case, if you are very lucky, the airline will contact UKBA at the arriving UK airport and check it will be ok for you to fly, as airlines can be fined for incorrectly documented passengers. So I suggest you get to the airport very early - at least 3 hours before - and contact the airline staff and ask. If they wouldn't budge, you have to get someone to courier your BRP to wherever you are staying. Don't post it but use reliable overnight service like FedEx and UPS.


----------



## Mezzo (Aug 17, 2013)

yes my passport contains no valid. Another problem is I can't get anyone to courier my BRP because I'm staying alone in UK and no one can access my room (I have key with me and landlord doesn't have my key). By the way, I'm going to travel with Easyjet. If the airline won't contact UKBA for me what should I do next? should I contact UK embassy in Switzerland? Thank you


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

EasyJet will definitely check your documents to see if you are allowed into UK, and without a leave in your passport and no BRP, they won't let you fly. You can contact the British embassy, but I doubt they can help, as it's entirely up to Home Office if you will be let back in. EasyJet are usually good about contacting UKBA, but you should contact them before the date of your return flight.


----------



## Mezzo (Aug 17, 2013)

1. So the best way is contact easyjet before the date of my flight, and see what they can do.
2. Do I need to contact UK boarder force? and Do I need to provide other document? 

Thank you


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Mezzo said:


> 1. So the best way is contact easyjet before the date of my flight, and see what they can do.
> 2. Do I need to contact UK boarder force? and Do I need to provide other document?


Contact EasyJet. If they get the ok from UKBA, then you can fly with them and be let in, as I have described.
No point in contacting UKBA, as it's up to the airline whether they will let you travel or not.


----------



## Mezzo (Aug 17, 2013)

Thank you very much for your help! I'll contact them as soon as I can.


----------



## beewinged (Sep 27, 2013)

*eitihad airways*

Sorry to barge in this thread, 

But i am facing a similar issue. I did report my brp lost and applied for replacement visa but it has taken over a month and still no response. 

In this respect can you please help to answer the following:

1. Is BRP replacement visa a kind of visit visa or settlement? Because if it is settlement than i think it will take ages !!!! 
2. I need to return to UK on urgent basis... will eitihad airway make a concession? how do i go about talking to them? should i visit their office or email them? I feel walking up in airport and taking this risk is too lethal... i have already rescheduled my flight once and it cant be rescheduled further. 

please reply asap :/


----------

